Ask HN: My father had a stroke, know interesting rehabilitation startups? - erikbrodch
======
ploika
Another not quite direct answer, but at least in my part of the world these
kind of companies are more often "spin-outs" from university research
departments and institutes rather than "start-ups" from the general economy.

It might be worth having a look the universities doing research in this area,
then seeing if any of them have a group in a business incubator.

~~~
erikbrodch
Thanks, I’ll check research in Google scholar and take it from there. Thanks!

------
giantg2
Sorry, not a direct answer. You might want to look into Lions Mane mushroom
extract. There is a double blind study out of Japan that shows nootropic
properties (regrows nerves). Good luck to your father.

~~~
erikbrodch
Thanks, I’ll check it out

